# Maryland: The Cross Winds Resort



## Miss Marty (Aug 26, 2008)

*
Opening in 2009 

The Cross Winds Resort - Baltimore Md - BWI Airport *

World Class Resort, Upscale Hotels, Conference Center, Plaza,
125,000 Sq Ft Indoor Aquatic Center & Entertainment Village.. 


http://www.crosswindsbaltimore.com/


----------



## yumdrey (Aug 26, 2008)

*interesting...*

I visited that website, and found out the water park picture (first photo from left) is from Massanutten water park, right? Isn't it copy-righted? Or those resorts have any relationship? Curious and worried as a Massanutten owner.


----------



## Patri (Aug 26, 2008)

Why are you worried?


----------



## yumdrey (Aug 27, 2008)

I worry because that new resort says they are spending hundreds of millions dollars for the project and they use other resort's water park picture, it doesn't make sense to me. For that kind of big project, they must have their own planned drawing. 
Putting other resort's picture is "stealing".


----------



## shar (Sep 3, 2008)

This states the drawings are renderings. Perhaps they are using the same developer or contractor.  It is not unusal for a designer to use the same concept in multiple places.  I see no where that this is a timeshare in the information.

Shar


----------

